# Fragen oder Anregungen zum Hauskauf......eventuell mit "integrierten" Mietern



## aloha84 (1. März 2017)

Hey Leute,

nur erstmal vorweg --> ich will keine Rechtsberatung, sondern nur mal ein paar Erfahrungen, Tipps, Meinungen oder Anregungen.

Ich *versuche* mich mal kurz zu fassen.

*Rahmenbedingungen:*
Meine Frau will ein Haus.
Ich bin damit einverstanden.
Letztes Jahr, hat sich bei uns viel getan. Meine Frau hat einen neuen Job, der jetzt schon gut entlohnt wird, welcher in knapp 6 Monaten in eine Beamtenstelle führt, bei der sie nochmal mehr verdient.
Dazu kommt, dass ihr Gehalt noch einen ziemlichen Sprung machen wird in den nächsten 5 Jahren und sie durch ihre Position NICHT örtlich versetzt werden kann. (selten aber gibt es)
Ich bin Angestellter im öffentlichen Dienst, unbefristet.......Bezahlung ist ziemlich ok.
Wir sind im letzten Jahr, auf Grund des Arbeitsortes meiner Frau von der Großstadt in eine Kleinstadt gezogen. 
Mussten uns dabei aber schon ein wenig einschränken was den Wohnraum betrifft, wir hatten vorher 115qm 3,5 Raum mit 2 Bädern, zu einer unfassbar günstigen Miete.
In unserer "Kleinstadt" (30.000 Einwohner) gibt es einen sehr begrenzten Wohnungsmarkt, also haben wir auf die schnelle das Größte genommen was es gibt --> 90qm, 3 Raum Wohnung. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, meine Frau ist in einem Haus aufgewachsen und will wieder eins, ich hätte nix gegen mehr Platz, also sind wir momentan in der "Rumguckphase".
Wir wollen eigentlich eine gute gebrauchte Immobilie......Bauen wollen wir vermeiden, auch weil es hier so gut wie keine Grundstücke gibt.
Jetzt das Problem, der Kauf-Immobilienmarkt ist noch beschränkter als der Mietwohnungsmarkt.
Kein Witz, es gibt hier 2 (ZWEI!) brauchbare Wohnimmobilien, welche ansatzweise in Frage kommen.

*Wunsch:*
Gewünscht wird ein "gutes" gebrauchtes freistehendes Haus mit 160-200qm  + Grundstück mit ca. 1000qm.
Als Kostendeckel haben wir immer gesagt Maximum 300.000€ inkl Nebenkosten. (Notar, Makler etc.pp). Besser weniger, da ich nicht vorhabe 30 Jahre + X ein Haus abzuzahlen.
Jemand der aus München kommt, zeigt einem da vermutlich einen Vogel.....wir sind hier aber in einer ziemlich strukturschwachen Region....daher gibt es hier für das Geld schon "gehobene" Ausstattungen.

*Machbares Unterfangen?!*
So jetzt hat ein Makler angerufen und hat uns auf ein Angebot aufmerksam gemacht.
In unserer direkten Nachbarschaft steht ein Haus:
Baujahr 1890
Wohnfläche 380qm (inkl. 2 abgetrennter Anliegerwohnungen, vermietet)
Nutzfläche 490qm
Saniert im Jahr 2000 (Böden, Fenster, Elektrik, Bäder, Gas, Wasser usw.)
Heizungsanlage vor einem Jahr erneuert.
Ausstattung innen --> gehoben.
Grundstück 2600qm, sehr gepflegt
einziger momentaner Negativpunkt --> das Dach, es ist dicht und trocken, ABER 35 Jahre alt, d.h. eine Neudeckung kann uns schon innerhalb der nächsten 10 Jahre treffen.
Kosten von mir geschätzt --> 30-40t€

Preis: etwas über 300.000€ (+ Dach in den nächsten 10 Jahren)

*Crux?*
Nur mal grundsätzlich, wir haben noch nichts besichtigt, würden das aber "aus Spaß" erstmal machen......mit Baugutachter gehen wir da erst hin, wenn uns das wirklich überzeugt.
Erster Gedanke --> zu groß, mit Dach über unserem Budget! (das "über Budget" heißt nicht wir wären überschuldet o.ä., es ist nur mehr als wir ausgeben wollten)
Zweiter Gedanke --> Wie hoch sind bei so einem Anwesen die Betriebskosten?
Dritter Gedanke --> vermietete Anliegerwohnungen.....will man das?
das ist quasi die Crux........
*
Genial?*
Nach längerem Nachdenken könnte sich das aber zum Vorteil wenden.
Das halbe Haus (ca. 170qm) wäre von uns bewohnt. 
Die Zwei Wohnungen (momentan bereits vermietet) bringen im Jahr 11000€ an Mieteinnahmen.
Die Betriebskosten lassen sich anteilig aufteilen.
Durch die Vermietung tun sich diverse steuerliche Vorteile auf, Schuldzinsen lassen sich z.B.: anteilig absetzen etc.pp.
+ Wenn Eltern alt und klapprig, könnten sie bei uns ohne Umbaumaßnahmen einziehen.

Mit gängigen Finanzierungen wäre man mit ca. 1300€ (30 Jahre) bis 1500€ (ca. 25 Jahre) im Monat dabei.
Das ist, wie ich finde eine Menge Asche,  aber von uns allein gut machbar.
Wenn man aber die Mieteinnahmen hinzu zieht, von monatlich knapp 900€.........wohnen wir laut Milchmädchenrechnung dort billiger als jetzt.

So einfach mal in die Runde gefragt:
Interessant?
Cool?
"Um Gottes Willen bloß nicht"?

Ein paar Gedanken oder Anregungen wären ganz nett.^^

Grüße


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (1. März 2017)

Ne Anliegerwohnung zu vermieten ist ein Ding was ich nicht haben wollte. 
A. Man hat dann ein Haus und trotzdem noch Nachbarn auf der Pelle. 
B. Es wird auch nicht immer vermietet sein und somit bleibt man auf den Unterhaltskosten sitzen. 
C. Im Wort Nachbarschaft kommt das Wort Arsch drin vor. Und das wohl nicht ohne Grund. 
D. Mietnomaden etc. Ständig Ärger. (ist zum Glück nicht die Regel) 
F. Ich als Mieter bin froh wenn ich nicht jeden Tag den Vermieter sehe. Es lässt sich insofern schwerer vermieten. 
Insgesamt ist eine Wohnung in der Form nicht wirklich eine sichere Einnahmequelle und Altersvorsorge. Wir sind unsere Wohnung zum Glück jetzt auch losgeworden. War ein Erbe mit Schulden drauf. Wir haben auch gedacht dass es was fürs Alter ist und haben letztendlich nur Sorgen geerbt.


----------



## aloha84 (1. März 2017)

Danke für das Feedback!

Das Ende klingt ja nicht gut.
Erbe ausschlagen war keine Option?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (1. März 2017)

Man muss schon sehr genau schauen was am Markt los ist. Ist es eine Region mit wenigen interessanten Arbeitsplätzen wird man bei Leerstand lange auf Nachmieter warten. Wann steht die nächste Renovierung/Sanierung an. 
Am besten informiert man sich in einschlägigen Foren.  Z. B. Vermieterforum.org

Im Nachhinein wäre es besser gewesen das Erbe auszuschlagen. Man ist aber blauäugig an die Sache rangeganen. Zum Glück sind da mittlerweile keine Schulden mehr drauf und man hat da nicht zuviel reingebuttert. 
Mein Tipp ist einfach nur die rosa Brille abzusetzen und nicht nur die Vorteile zu sehen sondern auch die finanzielle Verantwortung zu beachten. 
Den Erlös des Wohnungsverkaufs haben wir dann anständig verballert. Neue Hifi-Anlage, Motoren für unsere Trikes etc. 
So sind wir nun zufrieden, sind so arm wie vorher und tragen 70 qm weniger Sorgen mit uns rum. 

Ich würde mir nen vernünftig sanierten Altbau in der Größe kaufen die ich benötige, mehr nicht. Dazu nen großes Grundstück damit Oma und Opa zur Not in einer geräumigen Gartenlaube ihre Rente genießen können. 
Mir persönlich wäre es sehr angenehm wenn ich im alter ne Unterkunft hätte wie Peter Lustig. Wenn es mir zu öde am Ort wird kommt nen kleiner Trecker vor die Butze und der Umzug geht los. ��


----------



## Research (1. März 2017)

Bei 300k?
Selbetbauen.

Alte Wohnugen neigen zum Saniergeldgrab zu werden.
Technik und co lassen sich schwer handeln.


----------



## T-Drive (1. März 2017)

Ich find das sehr interessant, wenn das wirklich alles renoviert wurde was du aufgezählt hast. Für das Dach, wenn Sparren, Lattung, evtl. Isolierung i.O. sind (also innen) sind 35 Jahre nicht unbedingt alt. Auf die Deckung kommts natürlich an. Falzziegel aus Beton halten seehr lange. Bei meinen Frankfurter Pfannen war neulich grad die Garantie (30 Jahre) abgelaufen, und die habe ich zu 95% auf den Neubau der Scheune/Werkstatt/Wohnung mit zustimmung des Zimmermanns wieder drauf gehängt. Falzziegel aus Ton sind ähnlich gut, wennicht sogar besser. Nur bei Biberschwanzdeckung musst du eher mit Undichtigkeiten rechnen. Sind die unbemerkt faulen Lattung und Sparren schön unter der Isolierung vor sich hin.
Das mit den zwei Einliegerwohnungen ist doch gut, Vers. und Grundsteuer, Räum+Streupflicht, gleich mal /3 und ein guter Zuschuss (-ein Teil der Miete für Rücklagenbildung) für Zins und Tilgung. Sauber abgetrennte Einheiten, wenn möglich separate Eingänge vorausgesetzt.
Wenn der "Fachmann" dir eine gute Substanz des Gebäudes und fachlich richtige ausführung der Renovierungsarbeiten  attestiert, würde ICH keine Miete mehr bezahlen.
Das ist meine Meinung.

Ein Neubau, wenn du das Grundstück auch kaufen musst, wird mit 300k nur sehr schwer(Abstriche überall), wennicht gar unmöglich sein. Gepfuscht wird auch bei Neubauten, heutzutage mehr als früher.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2017)

Ein gutes Dach kann durchaus ein Jahrhundert halten was die anderen Sanierungen angeht ist halt wie gut die gemacht wurden. Klar bringt Vermietung Geld rein aber der kann ja in gewissen Zeitabständen auch Modernisierungen einfordern. Wie sieht es mit Eigenkapital und der Familienplanung aus, wenn da ein Gehalt wegbricht oder Mehrausgaben dazu kommen. Ich persönlich hätte in so einem Fall natürlich lieber keine " Mitbewohner " da es ansonsten für mich kein Eigenheim mehr wäre. Das Geld für einen Gutachter ist eine sinnvolle Ausgabe und kann die blumigen Angaben des Maklers schnell shreddern.


----------



## aloha84 (1. März 2017)

Danke euch dreien schonmal!

Also eine rosa rote Brille haben wir nicht auf.
Bau ist hier nur sehr schwer möglich. Maximale gründstücksgrößen sind hier 500qm und eigentlich nicht vorhanden.
300.000 neu mit guten Grundstück geht hier erfahrungsgemäß nur mit viel viel eigenleistung.
Im allgemeinen ist der markt wie oben beschrieben klein.

Die wohnungen haben übrigens getrennte aufgänge.

Am Freitag gehen wir mal hin und schauen uns das an. Das kostet ja nix.
In eile sind wir nicht, ohne baugutachter mache ich nix.
Auch muss man sich die Betriebskosten usw. mal genau ansehen.....na mal gucken.
Wir lassen uns überraschen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. März 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> *Rahmenbedingungen:*...


Das hätte jetzt nix zur sache getan und entsprechend nicht erwähnt werden müssen. 


> *Machbares Unterfangen?!*
> So jetzt hat ein Makler angerufen und hat uns auf ein Angebot aufmerksam gemacht.
> In unserer direkten Nachbarschaft steht ein Haus:
> Baujahr 1890


Also noch nicht sonderlich alt. Ich wohne hier in einem bauernhaus von 1700 irgebdwas...


> Saniert im Jahr 2000 (Böden, Fenster, Elektrik, Bäder, Gas, Wasser usw.)


Elektrik, wasser und gas ist fast für die ewigkeit bzw. bis mal wieder jemand einen neuen standard haben will
Fenster mußt du schauen. Die üblichen plaste-fenster sollten noch ene weile halten.
Die fußböden werden wohl nach 16 jahren nicht mehr so dolle sein, außer es wurde parkett, dielung (sichtbar, lackiert/geölt) oder naturstein/fliese verbaut. Bei dem letzten stellt sich aber die frage nach dem fußboden-aufbau, da sich ein ggf. vorhandener holz-unterbau (balken) nur schlecht mit fliese o.ä. verträgt. (fließe sollte dann idealer weise auf trockenestrich-platte liegen) Das neigt dann zu rissen in den fliesen.


> einziger momentaner Negativpunkt --> das Dach, es ist dicht und trocken, ABER 35 Jahre alt, d.h. eine Neudeckung kann uns schon innerhalb der nächsten 10 Jahre treffen.
> Kosten von mir geschätzt --> 30-40t€


Das dach sehe ich als kleinstes problem, wenn es wirklich dicht ist. Sowas kann auch problemlos 50 jahre halten. Sollte es teilweise vermoost sein, ist das auch nicht unbedingt tragisch deutet aber darauf hin, das betreffende flächen eher schlecht abtrocknen.
Und zu den kosten, wir haben hier ca. 200qm dach mit 2 hohlkehlen. (anbau aus den 30er jahren des letzten jahrhunderts) und gekostet hat das, inkl. versteifung der sparren, der plane unter den dachziegeln und der obligatorischen neuen lattung, ca. 65t€. Drauf gekommen ist bieberschwanz und ein gerades dach ist natürlich günstiger. 


> *Crux?*
> Nur mal grundsätzlich, wir haben noch nichts besichtigt, würden das aber "aus Spaß" erstmal machen......mit Baugutachter gehen wir da erst hin, wenn uns das wirklich überzeugt.


Baugutachter... naja... Gutachter darf sich hier ja jeder nennen der min. 18 jahre alt ist. Erkundigt euch also vorher über den guten mann.


> Zweiter Gedanke --> Wie hoch sind bei so einem Anwesen die Betriebskosten?


Mit brennwertheizung noch überschaubar (außer ihr heizt alles auf 30 grad) und der strom wird auch nicht sonderlich mehr kosten als jetzt. (heizung will auch strom) Allerdings werdet ihr euch wundern wieviele taschen ihr dann habt, in die euch euer arbeitgeber greifen kann nur damit seine angestellten bei der nächsten gehaltsrunde mal wieder so einen riesen zuschlag bekommen können.  (grundsteuer, müll, abwasser, ggf. beteiligung am straßenerhalt usw.)


> Dritter Gedanke --> vermietete Anliegerwohnungen.....will man das?


Vor dem kauf mit denen zusammen setzen und schauen, was die ggf. wollen. Man muß sich halt mit denen verstehen...


> das ist quasi die Crux........


Wenn das so ein riesen grundstück mit entsprechend viel wiese ist, dann brauchst du einen rasentracktor. 


SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Den Erlös des Wohnungsverkaufs haben wir  dann anständig verballert. Neue Hifi-Anlage, Motoren für unsere Trikes  etc.


Wenn ich mir deine post`s so durchlese, wäre ein wohnwagen wohl die sinnvollere investition gewesen.
Ein festes haus bringt jedenfalls verantwortung mit sich und das muß man halt wollen.
Und  bzgl. schulden auf ein geerbtes haus, da geht man erstmal auf`s  grundbuch-amt und erfragt das dort nach möglichkeit vor dem antritt des  erbes. (natürlich wie immer und überall gegen einen, mehr oder minder,  kleinen obulus  ) Da muß man das licht der dollar-zeichen in den augen schonmal aus knipsen...


----------



## LastManStanding (1. März 2017)

Wie sieht die Endwässerungtechnik aus, Rohrleitungen? Abwasser/Regernwasser bis zur Grundstücksgrenze. Eventuelle Kontrollschächte oder Pumpschächte bei Druckendwässerung? Welcher Zustand!
Wenn die Stadt Endwässerung/ Straße, Sanierungsbedürftig ist/sind wird sehr teuer mal informieren wann dies zuletzt gemacht wurde. (Straße kann entfallen wenn kein direkter Grundstücksanschluss an Öffentlichen wegen vorhanden ist[Zugang/Wegerecht über externes Grundstück])

Also ich muss das jetzt nicht wissen aber behaltet auch dies im hinterkopf
Das kann je nach Grundstücks-Größe/Dimension dierekter Grenze viele viele 1000€ Kosten. (Komunen u. Bauvorhaben abhängig)
Letzte oder Vorletzte Baustelle; 
ca. 50-60m Grenzlänge zur Straße:
Nur Regenkanal (2m Tiefe). Und Straßen Vollausbau
Zu zahlen (Anteilig) an die Stadt als Eigenleistung ca 20.000

Einfach mal klug machen lassen von Verantwortlichen wie die Bauplanung aussieht


----------



## aloha84 (1. März 2017)

@ turrican

Danke für die Ausführung....naja die Rahmenbedingungen sind nur dem Hintergrund der Finanzierung dienlich.
Wollte damit nur sagen das wir keine befristeten praktikanten mehr sind.

Zum rasen...meine Kollegen schwören auf diese neuen mähroboter.

An böden ist in den wohnungen laminat und fliese verlegt.
Im eigenen teil parkett und fliese.

Baugutachter haben wir einen an der hand.
Der macht unter anderem gutachten für den freistaat sachsen und hat 25 jahre Berufserfahrung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. März 2017)

Blos nicht im eigenen Haus eine Wohnung vermieten! Egal ob das Geld bringt oder peng. Außer Ärger hast du damit sonst keine Freude. Wenn du 300k als Budget hast, auf jeden Fall neu bauen und dann nur für dich.

Wenn du vermieten willst, dann mach das in einem Haus. In der jetzigen Zeit würde ich das aber sein lassen, weil dir da auch Flüchtlinge reingesteckt werden können. Bei uns in der Gegend sind einige deswegen jetzt pleite gegangen und sitzen auf einem riesen Schuldenberg. Die Reihenhäuser können jetzt nur noch abgerissen werden, waren grade mal 5 Jahre alt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. März 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Zum rasen...meine Kollegen schwören auf diese neuen mähroboter.��


Die dinger reichen vieleicht für eine 100qm einfamilienhaus-parzelle, wo dann neben der wiese auch noch das haus drauf steht. 2600qm sind aber schon eine ganz andere nummer.  Schaue dir das also erstmal an... bis in die letzte ecke...
Wir haben hier, grob geschätzt, ca. 1600qm nur (streuobst-) wiese die zu mähen ist und ich bin froh um unseren rasentraktor. Allerdings mähen wir abschnitts-weise, damit ich nach der arbeit das noch fix in 1-1,5h schaffen kann.


> An böden ist in den wohnungen laminat und fliese verlegt.
> Im eigenen teil parkett und fliese.


Wenn die fliese fest liegt, ist sie eigentlich für die ewigkeit. Sowas haut man nur raus, wenn man es nicht mehr ersehen kann. 
Das laminat dagegen würde ich mir anschauen. Sind die fugen schon schwarz und ggf. teilweise auf gequollen, dann wird es der mieter bald ersetzt haben wollen.
Und beim parkett kommt es darauf an, was verlegt wurde. Fertig-parkett kann man 1-2 mal aufarbeiten. 10mm massiv-parkett geht bestimmt 5-7 mal zu schleifen und massives 22mm vieleicht sogar 8 mal. Wenn man dann rechnet, das alle 8-12 jahre (je nach beanspruchung bzw. wie man es halt behandelt) einmal schleifen fällig ist, kann man sich die gesammte lebensdauer ausrechnen.


----------



## Research (1. März 2017)

Bei den Fenstern nen Tipp:
Holz schimmelt fast immer.

Fenster mit Lüftungsschlitzen sind Gold Wert.
Sommer wie Winter.

Kontrolliert die Stromleitungen.
Internet ist auch ned einfach.

Regenfässer/Erdtanks sind auch nett.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (1. März 2017)

Nen Wohnwagen geht zzt ja noch nicht, da ich noch Anhang habe. 
Und unter Wohnwagen verstehe ich dann soetwas wie einen Storkwagen und dafür bekommt man auch nen Haus. 
Son Campingding mit 6,50m ist ja nichts worin man leben kann. 
Mein Traum ist halt ein großer alter Bauwagen der mit Dachterrasse und Badewanne auf dem Dach umgerüstet wird. Halt sone Hippiekiste mit Charme und Kitsch. 
Das was wir uns jetzt angeschafft haben ist schon was vernünftiges. 
Beim Trike z. B. die Motoren. In Berlin brauche ich somit kein Auto oder Bus um angenehm zur Arbeit zu kommen und zwischendurch kann ich dann mal die Geschwister in Bremen besuchen. 

War ja auch ne alte Butze im Block  die wir verkauft haben.
Die Bude lief halt so nebenher und hat einfach keine Gewinne eingefahren.... Also weg damit.


----------



## P2063 (2. März 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Gewünscht wird ein "gutes" gebrauchtes freistehendes Haus mit 160-200qm  + Grundstück mit ca. 1000qm.
> Als Kostendeckel haben wir immer gesagt Maximum 300.000€ inkl Nebenkosten.


um es kurz und schmerzlos zu sagen: vergiss es. Auch in einer Strukturschwachen Gegend wird man mit 300k für die Größe bei weitem nicht hin kommen. Es mag Objekte geben die auch (teil)renoviert zu dem Preis zu finden sind, aber Betriebskosten und zukünftige Reparaturen sind nicht abschätzbar.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Baujahr 1890
> Saniert im Jahr 2000 (Böden, Fenster, Elektrik, Bäder, Gas, Wasser usw.)
> Heizungsanlage vor einem Jahr erneuert.
> einziger momentaner Negativpunkt --> das Dach, es ist dicht und trocken, ABER 35 Jahre alt, d.h. eine Neudeckung kann uns schon innerhalb der nächsten 10 Jahre treffen.
> Kosten von mir geschätzt --> 30-40t€


Ohne das Objekt zu kennen wäre es mir viel zu alt. Wie ist die Dämmung/Energieausweis? Sagt der Makler/momentane Besitzer/Mieter was zum Energieverbrauch? Welche Heizung (Öl, Gas, Wärmepumpe, ...) ist verbaut?
Eigene Schätzungen für das Dach sind vermutlich immer zu niedrig angesetzt. Was, wenn man doch irgendwelche Schäden am Gebälk findet und es nicht einfach mit neu eindecken getan ist?



aloha84 schrieb:


> Zweiter Gedanke --> Wie hoch sind bei so einem Anwesen die Betriebskosten?
> Dritter Gedanke --> vermietete Anliegerwohnungen.....will man das?


zu den Betriebskosten können dir nur die Leute was sagen, die momentan darin wohnen. Jemand der lieber eine Jacke anzieht und nur einmal täglich kurz duscht braucht weniger, als jemand der die Bude auf 24° heizt und mehrmals die Woche ein Vollbad nimmt. Vor allem bei den Heizkosten ist die Art entscheidend. Öl ist einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß, wenn auch effizienter als vor ein paar Jahren. Gaspreis hängt vom Öl und dem guten Willen der Russen ab. Wärmepumpe benötigt teuren Strom, kann sich aber lohnen wenn man eine ausreichend dimensionierte Photovoltaik Anlage mit entsprechend großem Speicher aufs Dach setzen kann. So hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile, das wichtigste aber ist die Dämmung, je weniger Wärme verloren geht, desto geringer sind auch die Heizkosten. Allein vom Alter des Objekts würde ich mal spontan vom 5-10fachen eines gleich großen Neubaus ausgehen.

Was die vermieteten Wohnungen angeht: Kann man machen, wenn man weiß wer schon drin wohnt und dass sich die Leute benehmen. Allerdings muss auch klar sein, dass man Mieter nur sehr schwer los wird, auch wenn man Eigenbedarf anmeldet. Eltern ins Haus holen wollen muss da nicht unbedingt ein valider Grund sein, da sie auch theoretisch in schon selbst bewohnte Wohnung mit rein könnten. Prinzipiell halte ich zwei Mietparteien für zu wenig, um damit so weit zu kalkulieren, dass man das Haus davon mit abbezahlen kann. Der Mietzins wird bei so einem Objekt maximal laufende Kosten und Instandhaltung decken können, zumal es ja eine strukturschwache Gegend zu sein scheint und man da nicht einfach mal mehr Miete verlangen kann.




aloha84 schrieb:


> Mit gängigen Finanzierungen wäre man mit ca. 1300€ (30 Jahre) bis 1500€ (ca. 25 Jahre) im Monat dabei.


wie alt seid ihr jetzt? Musst du nicht sagen, es geht nur darum, dass eine selbst genutzte Wohnimmobilie allerspätestens bis zur Rente bezahlt sein sollte.

zusätzlich noch ein paar weitere Anregungen von mir:
- wenn man ein unbebautes Grundstück kauft, senkt dies massiv die Erwerbsnebenkosten, da man z.B. Grunderwerbssteuer und Maklergebühren nur auf den Grundstückspreis zahlt. Bei einer existierenden Immobilie wird dagegen der Gesamtwert angesetzt, das kann schnell das 3-4fache kosten.
- man kann garnicht genug betonen, wie wichtig es ist auf den Primärenergiebedarf, also Dämmung und Effizienz der Heizung, zu achten. Besonders fenster spielen bei der Dämmung auch eine entscheidene Rolle. Heizungen auf "Strombasis" auf jeden Fall nur mit ausreichender PV und Speichersystem. (Bei uns werden es knapp unter 9Kwp und 6,5Kw Batterie, so dimensioniert, dass die Einspeisung im Sommer die kosten des Mehrverbrauchs im Winter decken kann und der Speicher über Nacht ausreicht)
- nicht alle Finanzierungsformen sind sinnvoll, so lohnen sich KFW-Kredite nur begrenzt, da der Aufpreis von Beispielsweise einem KfW55 zu 45 oder 0/Plusenergie Haus extrem viel teurer ist als man Tilgungszuschuss bekommt. Wir bauen "nur" KfW55, obwohl die Dämmung eigentlich 45 entspricht, aber dadurch noch eine Klimatisierungsfunktion haben können.
- Einbruchschutz. Fenster sollten zumindest im EG mindestens RC2 (Pilzkopfzapfenverriegelung) aufweisen, damit sie nicht einfach aufzuhebeln sind. Einbrecher lassen in der Regel von ihrem Vorhaben ab, wenn sie nicht in wenigen Sekunden rein kommen.
- Steckdosen und Netzwerk. Man kann quasi nicht genug haben, vor allem in Küche und Wohnzimmer. Küche mindestens Einbaugeräte + 6 Einzeldosen, alle anderen Räume in mindestens 3 Ecken eine Doppeldose. LAN sollte auch mindestens eine Dose in jedem Raum vorhanden sein, denn vor allem in Altbauten kann es mit Wlan Abdeckung oder Powerline schwierig werden.
- mit der Finanzierung ist es nicht getan. Man sollte je nach Alter des Objekts auch in der Lage sein, jedes Jahr bis zu 10€ je m² für die Instandhaltung zurück zu legen.
- Entwässerung. Wenn das Haus noch Tonkanäle hat unbedingt deren dichtigkeit begutachten lassen. Wenn da eine Wurzel durch wächst hat man schnell 10-20k für die Sanierung an der Backe.



Research schrieb:


> Bei 300k?
> Selbetbauen.


vergiss es. das ist zwar der reine Preis für ein fast schlüsselfertiges Haus mit ca 145m², aber dann hat man noch kein Keller/Bodenplatte, keine Außenanlage, keine Garage, keine Anschlüsse, keine PV und vor allem: Kein Grundstück und keine Erwerbsnebenkosten. Selbst wenn man die Zeit (und vor allem das handwerkliche Geschick) hat den gesamten Innenausbau selbst zu erledigen, sind 300k eher niedrig angesetzt.


----------



## Rolk (2. März 2017)

Also was selbst bauen angeht, ich weis nicht wie es bei euch aussieht, aber hier sind selbst die qualitativ mäsigen Baufirmen die viel mit mehr oder weniger inkompetenten Subunternehmern arbeiten heillos ausgebucht und entsprechend sind auch die Preise.


----------



## LastManStanding (2. März 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> vergiss es. das ist zwar der reine Preis für ein fast schlüsselfertiges Haus mit ca 145m², aber dann hat man noch kein Keller/Bodenplatte, keine Außenanlage, keine Garage, keine Anschlüsse, keine PV und vor allem: Kein Grundstück und keine Erwerbsnebenkosten.



also ich weiß ganz genau auf anhieb mindestens 5 reale Beispiele die dagegen sprechen und das Deutlich
Auf Invatioen sollte man Definitv achten beim Neubau und auch verbauen.Richtung Autak. Aber deine Zahl nicht mal mit Fussbodenheizung im Keller und Kondensations Heizanlage

Natürlich ist klar das der eine viel selbst macht(machen kann) der ander nicht. Irgendwas ist aber zu hoch deine Rechnung oder Die Ansprüche...


----------



## P2063 (2. März 2017)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> also ich weiß ganz genau auf anhieb mindestens 5 reale Beispiele die dagegen sprechen und das Deutlich



dann nenn diese Beispiele doch einfach mal. Was wird denn alles selbst gemacht? Wenn man die Bodenplatte selbst gießen kann und jeden Ziegel selbst aufeinander setzt, dann glaub ich das vielleicht. Aber ein Ausbauhaus plus Erdarbeiten, Dachdecker und was alles so anfällt, nie im Leben. Man will ja auch nicht jahrelang auf einer Baustelle wohnen.

wir zahlen besagte 300 nahezu schlüsselfertig (ohne spachtelarbeiten/tapezieren/nicht geflieste Bodenbeläge). Mit wären es noch mal 20k mehr. Zum Verleich hätte ein gleich großes Ausbauhaus 180k gekostet, bei den ganzen Gewerken die man dann noch selbst dazu holen muss landet man fast beim gleichen Betrag, ob das den Stress bzw die zusätzliche Koordination wert ist?

Wenn man alles selbst machen kann von mir aus, aber die Zeit und handwerkliche Erfahrung hat doch so gut wie niemand. Das teuerste ist die Arbeitszeit und ich zumindest kann entweder die Zeit haben das nötige Kleingeld zu verdienen damit andere für mich bauen, oder kein Geld haben aber die Zeit um es selbst zu erledigen.


----------



## aloha84 (2. März 2017)

@P2063

--> nähere Informationen haben wir noch nicht.
Am Freitag haben wir einen zwanglosen Besichtigungstermin, mit Makler und Eigentümer.
Es geht erstmal darum sich das Ding anzusehen und weitere Informationen anzufordern, mehr nicht.
Ein neuer Energieausweis ist für die nächste Zeit bestellt, wegen der neuen Heizungsanlage. (geheizt wir mit Gas)
Achso, und wir sind uns bewusst, dass sich so eine Immobilie nicht von alleine trägt.....deshalb muss sie auch ohne Mieter finazierbar sein/bleiben.
WENN uns das Haus gefallen sollte, ist der Plan die Gesamtkosten abschätzen zu lassen, mit Gutachten, und WENN diese Summe unseren Vorstellungen entspricht, mit der Bank zu reden.
Falls uns die Summe oder schon der erste Eindruck nicht passt, dann wagen wir auch keine Experimente.
Wir haben es nicht wirklich eilig, wie mein Nickname verrät bin ich Bj. 84, meine Frau noch ein paar Jahre jünger.....

//Nachtrag Bau
Bestätigt unsere Erfahrungen *siehe unten
Deshalb wollen wir eigentlich etwas gutes gebrauchtes......wenn es was ordentliches geben würde. :/

Rolk

Bauen wollen wir eigentlich nicht.......trotzdem haben wir uns diesbezüglich ein bisschen umgesehen.
Eine Bekannte + Mann baut gerade ein Haus, welches auch uns von der Größe passen würde --> mit vielen Kompromissen aber Schlüsselfertig inkl. Keller + kompletten Innenausbau = 390t€ OHNE Grundstück.
Der Bauzins ist zwar momentan niedrig, aber die Baupreise sind hier die letzten Jahre in unerwartete Höhen gestiegen.


----------



## P2063 (2. März 2017)

eins hab ich noch vergessen: Eigenkapital

egal ob Bau oder Kauf, es gibt zwar auch 100 oder 110% Finanzierungen, aber die wirklich guten Zinsen auch langfristig bietet einem die Bank nur, wenn man etwa 20% Eigenkapital mit bringen kann. Und man sollte mindestens 3% tilgen können, sonst sitzt man nach Ende der Zinsbindung da und hat noch immer einen riesigen Berg an Restschuld.


----------



## aloha84 (2. März 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> eins hab ich noch vergessen: Eigenkapital
> 
> egal ob Bau oder Kauf, es gibt zwar auch 100 oder 110% Finanzierungen, aber die wirklich guten Zinsen auch langfristig bietet einem die Bank nur, wenn man etwa 20% Eigenkapital mit bringen kann. Und man sollte mindestens 3% tilgen können, sonst sitzt man nach Ende der Zinsbindung da und hat noch immer einen riesigen Berg an Restschuld.



Wissen wir.
Wir haben einen Freund bei einer Bank --> der darf uns aber keinen Kredit verticken, because falsches Bundesland.
Aber beraten durfte er, da hat ein uns ein paar Modelle zum Rechnen vorgestellt.
Ein Beispiel war z.B.: eine* Vollfinanzierung* in Kombination mit einem Bausparer.
Selbst das war, für uns überraschend, gut machbar.

Beispiel für diese Kombi:
Kreditsumme 250.000€
Laufzeit 15 Jahre
macht 1250€ im Monat
Nebenher einen Bausparer für 250€ im Monat, welcher in genau 15 Jahren zuteilungsreif wird.
Also zahlt man insgesamt 1500€ im Monat über 15 Jahre --> Als Rest bleiben ca. 80.000€.
Dann kommt der Bausparer ins Spiel, mit dem Angesparten löst man diese Summe fast ab, und zahlt ab dem 15. Jahr nur noch 250€ im Monat, 3,5 Jahre lang.
Ergebnis: 250.000€ Kredit in 18,5 Jahren komplett abgezahlt.
Das ist eine ziemlich aggressive Methode, da die Zinsen logischerweise höher ausfallen.
Wenn man Beispielsweise eine 350t€ Immobilie mit 100t€ EK nach diesem Modell finanziert, ist die Kreditsumme die gleiche.....aber du bezahlst im Monat knapp über 100 weniger.....wegen der günstigeren Zinsen. (Idealmodell)


----------



## LastManStanding (2. März 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> ..



Vielleicht ist es bei dir so.

Erdbau Arbeiten Rohrleitungensgräben etc ausheben ist ein Witz jeder 5 Jährige kann ein Bagger bedienen... Mieten erst ab 18^^.
Vielleicht bin ich ja voreingenommen weil ich sowohl die Beton Arbeiten als auch Erdbauarbeiten Selber machen kann.
Und auch den Dachstuhl als auch Fenster und Türen Montage.. ich muss es nur vorher Kaufen.
Natürlich kann ich es nicht allein, ich brauche Helfer klar. Die Stahlkörbe und Schalung für den Keller und die Decken würde ich aber machen lassen....
Ich kenne niemanden aus meinem Bekanntenkreis der selbst gebaut hat in den letzten Jahren, bei dem 300,000€ nicht lange gereicht hätte mit allem Drumerrum

Ich gebe zu mein Vater hat 1986 ein Bauernhaus gekauft und vollständig Umgebaut und Kernsaniert das hat damals 800.000 DM gekostet es hat aber ca. 550m² Wohnfläche.
Wohnhaus! keine Partein oder teilungen.

Ein Arbeitskollege 5 Kinder. Ich meine es waren in etwa 250- 300 Quadratmeter als Neubau mit Keller und Grunstück 2010! 180.000€. Aber ich gebe zu er ist Baptist und alle aus seiner Kirchengemeinde haben mit gebaut. Bei denen läuft das ja so.
Ein weitere Meister bei uns 2 Kinder Neubau 200m² . Ich meine er hatte gesagt vor 2-3 jahren 210.000 oder etwas mehr weiß nicht ganz genau.
 Ehemalige Nachbarn 1 Kind etwas um 150-200m²  waren das. Sind jetzt grad eingezogen ins neue Haus. 250.000. Aber man muss dazu sagen ER kann Handwerklich echt gar nichts. Zum Küchenschrank aufhängen kommt sein Schwiegervater...

Soll ich weiter machen?
Ich weiß nicht wo du Wohnst und was du für Ansprüche hast, aber eins weiß ich, deine Zahl ist definitiv zu mindest für OWL überzogen.
Wenn man sich ein Haus baut sollte man Handwerklich was aufen Kasten haben.. und ich wohne lieber 10 Jahre wenns sein müsste auf ner Baustelle als fast das doppelte auszugeben. Ist doch logisch.
Es kann mir doch keiner erzählen das man nicht selbst z.B. Fliesen legen kann. Um das hinterher natürlich auch gut aussieht UND Fachlich korrekt gearbeitet is.


----------



## aloha84 (2. März 2017)

@Lonemaster

So unterschiedlich ist der Mensch.
Das ändert aber nichts an einen Komplettpreis eines Hauses, wenn man KEINE Eigenleistung erbringen will oder kann.
Ein 185qm *Ausbau*haus gibt es hier auch für 199.000€ mit Grundstück (390qm).
Was da aber fehlt ist Keller, wenn man das selber nicht baggern und bauen kann --> +40.000€
Keine Böden, oder verputzte Wände....wenn man nicht fliesen oder Parkett verlegen kann --> +15.000€
Dämmung vom Dach fehlt ebenfalls --> kann man selber machen, will aber nicht jeder --> x €

Und da kommen noch 1000 Dinge, die Zeit, Arbeit und Geld kosten.

Nicht jeder Hausbesitzer ist ein Handwerker.


----------



## T-Drive (2. März 2017)

Jep aloha, nicht jeder wird als Polier geboren 

Schaut Euch den Turm an mit Argusaugen und achtet bei den Leuten die Euch beraten auf Seriösität und Kompetenz, dann entscheidet. Meine Meinung steht ja weiter oben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2017)

Natürlich könnte man vieles selber machen oder günstig durch Bekannte machen lassen aber nur um konsequent jeden Cent zu sparen etliche Jahre auf einer Baustelle zu kampieren ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache und ich persönlich kann es mir auch nicht vorstellen ( trotz handwerklicher Begabung ). 


> jeder 5 Jährige kann ein Bagger bedienen


Das will ich sehen, es gibt Menschen die sind absolut Talentfrei. Ich habe schon LKW Fahrer gesehen die für das Rangieren an die Rampe 24 Std. brauchen und das Teil trotzdem noch irgendwo in der Pampa steht.


----------



## P2063 (2. März 2017)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> in etwa 250- 300 Quadratmeter als Neubau mit Keller und Grunstück 2010! 180.000€. Aber ich gebe zu er ist Baptist und alle aus seiner Kirchengemeinde haben mit gebaut.
> 
> Meister bei uns 2 Kinder Neubau 200m² . Ich meine er hatte gesagt vor 2-3 jahren 210.000
> Ehemalige Nachbarn 1 Kind etwas um 150-200m²  waren das. Sind jetzt grad eingezogen ins neue Haus. 250.000.
> ...



so sind eben die Ansprüche von jedem unterschiedlich. Hauspreise (jedenfalls im Neubau) unterscheiden sich regional auch garnicht so stark, da macht eher das Grundstück viel aus. Hier um Frankfurt gehen die Grundstückspreise mittlerweile im direkten Speckgürtel mit 250k aufwärts für 300m² los, 30-40km außerhalb bezahlt man nur noch 100k für 450-500m² und irgendwo am Arsch der Welt 20-40k für 700-1000m². Wenn man das historisch betrachtet, meine Eltern haben damals 18DM/m² bezahlt, heute im gleichen Ort mindestens 240€/m².

Die Hauspreise (und dabei vor allem die Arbeitsleistung) sind in den letzten Jahren durch niedrige Zinsen und dementsprechend große Nachfrage stark gestiegen. Was zu DM-Preisen oder selbst den ehemaligen Nachbarn vor 3 Jahren war ist also nicht unbedingt vergleichbar. 

Nicht jeder hat eine Baptistengemeinde hinter sich die sich gegenseitig beim bauen hilft.  Wenn man das, was einem Freunde und bekannte bei einem Ausbau oder kompletten selbstbau helfen mit dem üblichen Stundenlohn gegenrechnet (und vor allem dann auch wieder die eigene Zeit, die man anderen den Gefallen erwiedern muss), dann landet man garantiert auch bei einem Betrag von mindestens 300k.

Ich sag nicht, dass ich handwerklich nichts könnte, ganz im Gegenteil. Aber ich will meine Lebenszeit nicht damit verschwenden, sondern lieber mit Mojito und Zigarre in der Hand auf dem Balkon sitzen.


----------



## P2063 (2. März 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Beispiel für diese Kombi:
> Kreditsumme 250.000€
> Laufzeit 15 Jahre
> macht 1250€ im Monat
> ...


haben wir ähnlich gemacht, allerdings mit einer etwas höheren Kreditsumme und bausparvertrag vorfinanziert um eben nicht von der zuteilungsreife nach x jahren abhängig zu sein. wir haben auch mit einkalkuliert uns ab dem zweiten Jahr immer die maximale Sondertilgung zu leisten, dann sind wir nach 15 jahren noch bei 28k Restschuld.


----------



## aloha84 (2. März 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> haben wir ähnlich gemacht, allerdings mit einer etwas höheren Kreditsumme und bausparvertrag vorfinanziert um eben nicht von der zuteilungsreife nach x jahren abhängig zu sein. wir haben auch mit einkalkuliert uns ab dem zweiten Jahr immer die maximale Sondertilgung zu leisten, dann sind wir nach 15 jahren noch bei 28k Restschuld.



Klingt auch gut.

Ist schon abgefahren wie günstig die Zinslage momentan ist.
Vor 20 Jahren hast du 25-30% EK gebraucht um ein Top-Angebot von unfassbar "günstigen" 6,5% Zinsen zu bekommen.........heute bekommst du Vollfinanzierungen für 2,6%.
Mit entsprechendem EK steht eine 1 vor dem Komma.....normal ist das auch nicht mehr.
Im Gegenzug sind die Immo-Preise halt leider gestiegen.
Bekannte haben im Jahr 2000 ein neues Reihenhaus für 130.000 DM gekauft, letztes Jahr wegen Umzug verkaufen müssen, für 190.000€.


----------



## LastManStanding (2. März 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> Ich sag nicht, dass ich handwerklich nichts könnte, ganz im Gegenteil. Aber ich will meine Lebenszeit nicht damit verschwenden, sondern lieber mit Mojito und Zigarre in der Hand auf dem Balkon sitzen.



Und genau das ist der Unterschied der eine Sitzt lieber auf dem Arsch und kauft es, steckt das Geld anderen in den Hintern.
Und der Nächste krempelt die Ärmel hoch und will sich selbst was aufbauen mit eigener Kraft.
Wenn ICH etwas für Mich mache egal was es ist, dann kann ich das niemals mit Geld Aufwiegen wie soll das bitte logisch Funktionieren.

Jeder, Jeder Jeder der es auch will kann immens viel Eigenleistung erbringen. Wenn man natürlich keine lust hat zahlt man.
Man muss kein Handwerker sein, sondern fleißig. Aber Fleiß wird oft mit Lust verwechselt.
Also in unserem Ort 45.000 Einwohner ist der Durchschnittliche Preis 80/m² und ab 1500m² nur noch bei 40- 50€.
In dem Ort wo mein Vater damals für insgesamt 3000m² 150.000DM zahlen musste, wird jetzt fast dasselbe in Euro fällig 60/m².

Alles Geschmackssache echt. Niemand muss sich rechtfertigen, was er wie macht. Ich will niemand diskreditieren. Und schon gar kein Streit "ich hab du hast".
Auch wenn es vielleicht komisch klingt; Mir ist tatsächlich nicht egal ob es andere besser haben könnten.
Wenn ich schreibe wie ich etwas sehe, versuche ich Leute zu animieren.
 Animieren noch mal zu denken weil "vielleicht" hilft mir das was der andere sagt ja(vielleicht bringe ich dann sogar mehr Eigenleistung).
Weil es mir damit im Nachhinein besser geht
Wenn mich auf der Straße jemand fragt: "Du kennst du dich mit Rohrleitungen aus? Dann hilf mir mal bitte bei der Haus-Besichtigung hier als erstes Urteil!" etc...und ich kann bestätigen dann helfe ich sofern möglich. Niemand weiß alles aber manchmal weiß ein anderer etwas besser. Manchmal fehlt auch nur der kleine schubs in die richtige richtung.

back top topic.
Was ich in meinem allerersten Post geschrieben hab solltet ihr mit im Auge behalten. Das ist ein großer Kostenfaktor
Edit: Und sehr wichtig!


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (3. März 2017)

Hab hier nicht alles durchgelesen:

Zum Thema Anliegerwohnung:
Haben wir auch, kann sich lohnen, muss es aber nicht.
Gerade wenn da noch eventuell Renvoiert werden muss etc.

Thema Fließen:
Unser Haus hat 17 Jahre aufm Buckel, die Fließen im EG sind noch die "originalen". Sehen aus wie neu. Wirf da mal einen Blick drauf ob eventuell Risse vorhanden sind.

Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen, bin mal ein wenig in das Thema gekommen wegen meinem Dad. Ich kann gerne mal fragen auf was man achten sollte.

Grüße


----------



## Zeiss (3. März 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Klingt auch gut.
> 
> Ist schon abgefahren wie günstig die Zinslage momentan ist.
> *Vor 20 Jahren hast du 25-30% EK gebraucht um ein Top-Angebot von  unfassbar "günstigen" 6,5% Zinsen zu bekommen.........heute bekommst du  Vollfinanzierungen für 2,6%.
> ...



Dafür kannst Du Dich bei der EZB bedanken, der Drecksladen...

BuBa  und BaFin gehen davon aus, dass es in den nächsten paar Jahren einen  riesen Knall geben wird, was die Immobilienpreise angeht und gehen dann um ca 30-35% runter... BaFin will  größere Hürden bei der Kreditvergabe für Wohnimmobilien "einbauen". Und  wenn man sieht, wie sehr viele Kredite kalkuliert sind, wird einem ganz  anders....


----------



## aloha84 (5. März 2017)

Moin moin....grad wenig Zeit, daher nur mal kurz gefasst.

Haus angeguckt......um das Fazit vorweg zu nehmen --> es wird wohl LEIDER nix werden.
Es ist ein ehemaliges Badehaus aus dem 19 Jahrhundert, kurz nach dem 2. Weltkrieg gab es den ersten langen Leerstand, ab 1960 war es eine Kinderkrippe bis 1996.
Von 1996 - 2000 Leerstand, dann wurde es vom jetzigen Besitzer gekauft und saniert.

"Alles" was gemacht wurde, wurde soweit ersichtlich "gut" gemacht. Wie am Anfang schon beschrieben, Versorgungsleitungen, Heizung, Strom, Internet (Telekom + Kabel) --> ab 2000 neu.
Im Ersgeschoss Deckenhöhe 3 Meter mit Stuck, OG würden die Decken abgehangen auf ca. 2,60.
Fenster sind aus Kunstoff, doppelt verglast.....stand Jahr 2000.
Fassade: keine Risse, alles Top, könnte nur mal einen Anstrich vertragen. (Bei der Größe teuer!)
Böden: viel Fliese --> sieht aus wie neu. , Parkett --> 1A , Laminat --> kaum spuren
Wände sind geputzt, teils tapeziert. keine Risse oder Feuchtigkeit zu sehen oder zu riechen. Die Außenwände sind z.T. 90 cm dick! 
Grundstück --> Top Lage, sinnvoll angelegt (Einfahrt, Carports, Grillplatz, Wiesen/Gartenbereich) und gepflegt.

Es gibt aber leider ein riesiges aber......eigentlich mehrere "aber":

Das Dach ist dicht.......aber wie lange noch?!
Da sind keine Dachpfannen oder Ziegel drauf, sondern diese kleinen genagelten Teerpappen.
Und wenn schon der jetzige Besitzer sagt --> da muss was gemacht werden, dann kommt das in den nächsten 5 Jahren.
Dach ist nicht gedämmt, das wäre wenn man den Dachstuhl ausbauen will ein muss...
Die Dachaktion wird bei der größe, in meinen Augen, minimum 50 t€ kosten.

Das größere ABER ist der Keller:
Positiv: Riesig + es wurde im 2. Weltkrieg die Decke verstärkt, da er ein Luftschutzkeller war.
Negativ:
Grundwasser läuft seit knapp 2 Jahren von einem Ende rein --> und am anderen Ende raus.
Die Stadt in der wir hier wohnen hat mit Grundwassererhöhung zu kämpfen.
Was es kosten würde, den Keller trocken zu legen MUSS ein Sachverständiger feststellen.

Fazit:
Keller und Dach, vor allem Keller,  sprengen das Budget.
Theoretisch ist das ein Traumhaus, aber mit den beiden Mängeln, müsste der Preis ca. 80 t€ RUNTER (das geht nicht!), damit ich überhaupt ein Gebäudegutachten in Auftrag geben würde. (teuer, aber bei der Größe + Risiko nötig)
Und nach dem Gutachten müsste man dann entscheiden, ob man das Risiko eingeht.
Da der Preis jetzt schon, sehr günstig ist, wirde der Besitzer darauf vermutlich nicht eingehen (können).

Ach so zum Personenkreis:
Der Eigentümer --> sehr nett + sehr ehrlich!
Der Makler --> freundlich, kein Schwätzer, macht 0 Druck bzw. drängt zu nix, einfach mal professionell. 

Schade schade.....


----------



## T-Drive (5. März 2017)

Ja, wirklich schade. Aber kurz gesagt, ein Traumhaus dieser Größe und mit diesem Grundstück gibts halt für das Geld nicht.
3m hohe Räume und 1m Aussenwände ist schon traumhaft, aber nasse Füsse ? dieses Risiko würd ich auch nicht eingehen. Wie man auf so ein Haus Bitumenschindeln nagelt begreif ich nicht. Geldmangel des Besitzers oder marode Statik wäre alles was mir dazu einfällt.


----------



## aloha84 (5. März 2017)

Die wurden in erster Instanz nicht von ihm dran genagelt.....sondern von der deutschen demokratischen Republik.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. März 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Es ist ein ehemaliges Badehaus aus dem 19 Jahrhundert, kurz nach dem 2. Weltkrieg gab es den ersten langen Leerstand, ab 1960 war es eine Kinderkrippe bis 1996.
> Von 1996 - 2000 Leerstand, dann wurde es vom jetzigen Besitzer gekauft und saniert.


Die leerstandszeiten klingen jetzt erstmal nicht so toll, aber wenn das dach jederzeit halbwegs dicht war und sich ansonsten ein wenig darum gekümmert wurde, sehe ich das jetzt nicht als problem.


> "Alles" was gemacht wurde, wurde soweit ersichtlich "gut" gemacht.


Handwerkerrechnungen noch vorhanden? I.d.r. wird doch alles haarklein aufgelistet und sollte eigentlich eine bessere beurteilung ermöglichen als der blanke blick von außen. Dabei interessieren eigentlich die arbeiten am fußboden am meisten. (ganz genau wird es eh nur mit aufreißen)


> Im Ersgeschoss Deckenhöhe 3 Meter mit Stuck, OG würden die Decken abgehangen auf ca. 2,60.


Ok, minuspunkt. Zumindest im EG muß man dann ganz schön heizen. Evt. beim eigentümer erfragen, weiviel er pro jahr verheizt.


> Wände sind geputzt, teils tapeziert. keine Risse oder Feuchtigkeit zu  sehen oder zu riechen. Die Außenwände sind z.T. 90 cm dick!


Die 90 cm sind unmöglich massiv. Dann wäre es eine burg oder die haben vor 45 nicht nur die kellerdecke verstärkt und es wäre ein oberirdischer bunker.
Ich tippe eher auf eine hohlwand-konstruktion, die nur in den ecken und bei den fenstern/durchgängen massiv ist. Das diente der wärmedämmung... (...denn wir alle wissen, stehende luft ist ein schlechter wärmeleiter)


> Fenster sind aus Kunstoff, doppelt verglast.....stand Jahr 2000.


Immer noch standard. 3-fach gibts wohl nur auf wunsch bzw. niedrig-energie haus.


> Böden: viel Fliese --> sieht aus wie neu. , Parkett --> 1A , Laminat --> kaum spuren


"Parkett-->1A" hört man gern.  Es gibt nicht viele die verstehen, wie man damit umgehen muß. 


> Das Dach ist dicht.......aber wie lange noch?!
> Da sind keine Dachpfannen oder Ziegel drauf, sondern diese kleinen genagelten Teerpappen.


Bei sowas nicht die dachschindeln anschauen, sondern die bretter darunter. So lange wie die bretter ok sind, halten auch die schindeln. (vor allem die aus ddr-zeiten, die mehr sand als teer sind)


> Und wenn schon der jetzige Besitzer sagt --> da muss was gemacht werden, dann kommt das in den nächsten 5 Jahren.


Mal nachgefragt, was er damit meint? Wenn es ums dach ging, sind vieleicht die winkel-bleche am rand gemeint. Die lösen sich durch den wind mit der zeit, vor allem wenn die noch aus DDR-zeiten stammen und nur genagelt sind.


> Dach ist nicht gedämmt, das wäre wenn man den Dachstuhl ausbauen will ein muss...


Da ist aber egal, was auf dem dach ist. 
Wenn mal neu gedeckt werden soll, wäre vieleicht auch blech eine alternative. Die dächer sind mittlerweile leise und die beschichtung soll quasi auch ewig halten.


> Grundwasser läuft seit knapp 2 Jahren von einem Ende rein --> und am anderen Ende raus.


Ist das problematisch weil du es nicht kennst, oder weil es breit läuft? Gibt es einen ablauf für das wasser?
Außerdem, sind die kellerwände aus ziegel oder naturstein? Trockene wände oben deuten auf naturstein oder gute dicht-lange (teerpappe) zwischen keller und EG.


> Die Stadt in der wir hier wohnen hat mit Grundwassererhöhung zu kämpfen.


Die letzten jahre waren eher trocken. Habt ihr einen tagebau in der nähe und wird/wurde der still gelegt? Wenn ja, dann kannst du der stadt gleich sagen, das sie sich damit arrangieren sollen. 


> Was es kosten würde, den Keller trocken zu legen MUSS ein Sachverständiger feststellen.


Wenn der "durchfluss" im keller so aussieht als wenn es quasi so sein muß, dann würde ich den blödsinn lassen. Wasser lässt sich nicht aufhalten und wenn du eine wirklich dichte wanne baust (in der hoffnung, das das auf dauer hält und nicht alle paar jahre erneuert werden muß) provozierst du nur, das alles irgendwann "aufschwimmt".
Ich würde da erstmal abklären, ob das grundwasser früher nicht schonmal genau so hoch war. (irgendwas in der umgebung, was den grundwasserspiegel temporär gesenkt hat?)



> Und nach dem Gutachten müsste man dann entscheiden, ob man das Risiko eingeht.


Sollte, wieder erwarte, es soweit kommen, dann nimm um himmels willen einen gutachter, der sich mit alten bzw. denkmalgeschützten häusern auskenn. Ein 0815-gutachter, wei es praktisch jeder sein darf, reicht da nicht. Ist halt kein aktuelles gebäude.


> Ach so zum Personenkreis:
> Der Eigentümer --> sehr nett + sehr ehrlich!
> Der Makler --> freundlich, kein Schwätzer, macht 0 Druck bzw. drängt zu nix, einfach mal professionell.
> 
> Schade schade.....


Der eigentümer bzw. der makler ist dazu verdammt. Das geht bei alten gebäuden nicht anders.

Mein fazit:
Wenn du angst hast und einfach nur einziehen+wohnen willst, dann lass es. Je älter das gebäude umso größer können überraschungen ausfallen. (muß allerdings nicht!) In dem fall wäre wirklich nur ein neubau was für dich, aber da weiß man auch nie was einen erwartet. 
Wenn es aber dein traumhaus ist, dann würde ich an deiner stelle versuchen heraus zu bekommen, warum das grundwasser steigt und ob der aktuelle nicht eigentlich der normale pegel ist. Sollte letzteres der fall sein, dann ist der "durchfluss" im keller evt. als normal zu betrachten und vieleicht auch beabsichtigt. (einfachste und dauerhafteste lösung) Allerdings hat man dann den aufwand die abflüsse immer frei zu halten.


T-Drive schrieb:


> Wie man auf so ein Haus Bitumenschindeln nagelt  begreif ich nicht. Geldmangel des Besitzers oder marode Statik wäre  alles was mir dazu einfällt.


Statik ist kein grund, da man die sparren auch einfach verstärken kann.  In der "zone" hat man aber i.d.r. das genommen, was zu bekommen war und  die schindeln aus teerpappe sind auch nicht die schlechteste wahl  gewesen. Das ist schließlich nicht die bescheidene bahnenware-west, die wahlweise sehr schlecht oder garnicht gesandet ist. Das ist dann natürlich  schlecht wenn die sonne drauf fällt, da das zeug dann rissig wird. Das  passiert bei den schindeln nicht. (also noch nie bei sowas marke "ost"  gesehen)


----------



## T-Drive (7. März 2017)

> schindeln aus teerpappe sind auch nicht die schlechteste wahl



Diese Schindeln, ob DDR oder nicht, werden nach so langer Zeit spröde, und  weil sie die Dehnung durch Temperaturschwankung nicht mehr mitmachen eben rissig. Die Bretter, meistens harzige Fichte, brauchen lange bis sie durchgefault sind, Flecken an der sichtbaren Unterseite sind ein klares Indiz.Das wär das erste was gemacht würde nachdem ich den Keller trocken bekommen hätte, was wahrscheinlich nicht ohne sehr großen Aufwand möglich ist (Fundamente abfangen,Drainage unter neuer Bodenplatte, usw). Es so zu lassen ist hahnebüched.
Im 19ten Jahrhundert glaube ich nicht dass mit "Hohlwänden" experimentiert wurde. Dieses Badehaus wurde von damals reichen Leuten gebaut und die Wände bestehen bestimmt aus Kalkbruchsteinen und sind massiv, wie die Mauern meiner Scheune aus 1778.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. März 2017)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Diese Schindeln, ob DDR oder nicht, werden nach so langer Zeit spröde, und  weil sie die Dehnung durch Temperaturschwankung nicht mehr mitmachen eben rissig.


Soooo schnell geht es dann auch wieder nicht. Und bis es richtig durch läuft, müssen auch noch die bretter weg gefault sein-> vorher hat man das aber schon gesehen und die stelle reparieren lassen.
Wir haben hier übrigens auf einem unserer hof-gebäude noch papp-schindeln. Die sind zwar relativ dunkel (kenne auch hellere), aber um einiges  älter als ich. (und sind noch dicht und überleben mich vieleicht auch!)


> Die Bretter, meistens harzige Fichte, brauchen lange bis sie durchgefault sind, Flecken an der sichtbaren Unterseite sind ein klares Indiz.


Schonmal ein 100 jahre altes, harziges brett gesehen??? Also ich in 22 jahren berufstätigkeit noch nicht. Sollte dir mal eines über den weg laufen-> foto machen. Ich will sehen wie sowas aussieht!
Ansonsten, harzig ist höchstens die ware der letzen 20-30 jahre. 


> Das wär das erste was gemacht würde nachdem ich den Keller trocken bekommen hätte, was wahrscheinlich nicht ohne sehr großen Aufwand möglich ist (Fundamente abfangen,Drainage unter neuer Bodenplatte, usw). Es so zu lassen ist hahnebüched.


Also "hahnebüched" ist nur etwas ändern zu wollen, was vieleicht schonmal 50-60 jahre, also vermutlich länger wie wir schon den erdenball platt trampeln, funktioniert hat. Deshalb hatte ich geschrieben, das sich aloha erstmal schlau machen soll woher das wasser kommen könnte. War der grundwasserspiegel schonmal so hoch, kann es absicht sein und das wasser soll zum anderen ende wieder heraus laufen. 
Und wie gesagt, eine komplette wanne würde ich nicht aus dem keller machen. (also auch unten darunter, sonst drückt es dir das wasser von unten rein wenn man nur die seiten macht) Der ist nicht aus einem stück gegossen+verstärkt und bricht, beim dann entstehenden druck von unten, mit dem haus oben darauf einfach auseinander.
Sollte das hohe grundwasser aber durch eine neuere bauliche maßnahme verursacht sein, dann kann man die kosten der drainage auf den abwälzen, der das problem verursacht hat. 


> Im 19ten Jahrhundert glaube ich nicht dass mit "Hohlwänden" experimentiert wurde.


Was du glaubst und was ist, ist aber zweierlei. Da wurde auch nicht experimentiert, sondern einfach gebaut. Wir haben übrigens am haupt-haus einen anbau aus 1932. (große zahl im putz außen an der wand ) und jetzt darfst du mal raten wie dessen wände beschaffen sind...
... richtig, die außenwände sind doppelwandig. 


> Dieses Badehaus wurde von damals reichen Leuten gebaut und die Wände bestehen bestimmt aus Kalkbruchsteinen und sind massiv, wie die Mauern meiner Scheune aus 1778.


Eure scheune hat aber sicherlich keine 90cm dicken wände, oder war das eine wehr-scheune?
In sachen material kommt es aber immer darauf an, was regional vorhanden war. Unser hauphaus (alter teil) dürfte noch etwas älter sein als eure scheune und wir haben ein fundament aus feldsteinen, das EG ist gemauert und danach kommt fachwerk. (problematischer aufbau, da das wasser irgendwie bis über die feldsteine in die ziegel kommt und dann nach oben steigt-> ohne gigantischen aufwand nicht richtig trocken zu bekommen)


----------



## aloha84 (7. März 2017)

Hai,

also der Durchfluss im Keller sieht nicht so aus, als wenn es so sein muss/darf.
Der jetzige Besitzer hat die Steine im Boden, in einer Fläche von ca. 2x5 Meter weggenommen --> in dieser Fläche steht das Wasser ca. 20-30cm hoch.
Und den "Durchfluss", hat er mit einer Schaufel selbst "geschaffen", er hat quasi eine kleine Fuge durch den Keller gebuddelt.
Das Wasserproblem besteht (in/um die Stadt) seit ca. 10 Jahren, und kommt durch die Flutung ehemaliger Tagebauen in 30 km Entfernung zu Stande.
Das gibt die Landesregierung natürlich nicht zu, und schiebt es auf "Flächendeckende Vernässung durch erhöhten Niederschlag", ein Witz über den die Betroffenen nicht wirklich lachen können.
Also dieses Problem ist definitiv neu, und bestand nicht zum Bau des Hauses.
Laut dem Makler wird es die Straße abwärts noch schlechter, da steht das Wasser 50 cm in den Kellern und es muss durchgehend gepumpt werden.

Und keine Sorge, wenn es zu dem Preissturz kommt (was ich nicht glaube) --> lassen wir nur einen Profi mit entsprechenden Referenzen gucken.
Lieber gebe ich da ein paar Hunderter mehr aus, als später vor dem finanziellen Ruin zu stehen.


----------



## T-Drive (7. März 2017)

Nochmal.
Solche Schindeldächer sind Billig - Notlösungen und nicht für 50 - 100 Jahre ausgelegt wie eher Beton- oder Tonziegel. 
Klar verhärtet der Harz in den Brettern, aber drin ist er immer noch, oder warum meinst du faulen Harthölzer wie Buche z.B. schneller wenn sie der Witterung oder Nässe die nicht abtrocknen kann ausgesetzt sind ?

So ein Haus trocken zu legen, MIT Druckwasserentlastung, ist heutzutage technisch kein Problem mehr, nur eine Frage des Geldes. Das Wasser fließt ja jetzt schon ab  nur muss es halt unter dem Haus abfließen.

Und ja, dann hab ich doch echt eine Wehrscheune 
Die Mauern sind doppelt, aus Kalkbruchsteinen, dazwischen mit Bruchstücken, Geröll und Lehm verfüllt.
80 cm dick und knapp 4 m hoch, damit man mit dem Heuwagen reinfahren konnte, falls das ein Begriff ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die 250 Jahre alte Mauer trägt mit Ringanker locker das neue Dach mit 2 Geschossen. Mehrere Einschläge wurden nach dem letzten Krieg ausgebessert, massiv.



> da das wasser irgendwie bis über die feldsteine in die ziegel kommt und  dann nach oben steigt-> ohne gigantischen aufwand nicht richtig  trocken zu bekommen)



Probier das mal mit Infraschall. Bei der Verwandschaft hat das sehr gut geklappt. Das Gerät wurde installiert,  nach 6 Monaten die Wände trocken,Gerät bezahlen, wenn nicht Gerät zurückgeben. Ohne Risiko, Steckdose genügt und ein Platz an einer beliebigen Wand im Raum.
Alle waren skeptisch aber es funktioniert.
Die Schwingungen unterbrechen die Kapilarwirkung, das ist alles. Man hört und riecht nichts.
Es ist auch ein altes Fachwerkhaus aus dem 17. Jahrhundert mit eben diesen "Feldsteinen" im Erdgeschoss, ohne Unterkellerung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. März 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Hai,  also der Durchfluss im Keller sieht nicht so aus, als wenn es so sein muss/darf. Der jetzige Besitzer hat die Steine im Boden, in einer Fläche von ca.  2x5 Meter weggenommen --> in dieser Fläche steht das Wasser ca.  20-30cm hoch. Und den "Durchfluss", hat er mit einer Schaufel selbst "geschaffen", er hat quasi eine kleine Fuge durch den Keller gebuddelt.


 Dann kompliment an den mann, für die pragmatische idee, auch wenn er damit einen kräftigen griff ins klo riskiert hat. 





> Das  Wasserproblem besteht (in/um die Stadt) seit ca. 10 Jahren, und kommt  durch die Flutung ehemaliger Tagebauen in 30 km Entfernung zu Stande. Das gibt die Landesregierung natürlich nicht zu, und schiebt es auf  "Flächendeckende Vernässung durch erhöhten Niederschlag", ein Witz über  den die Betroffenen nicht wirklich lachen können.


 Wann hat  bei euch schonmal ein politiker gleich zugegeben, das er die karre  gerade gegen die wand gesetzt hat? Also bei uns muß man froh sein, wenn  nach langem hin und her dann endlich mal eine kleine teilschuld, von  wenigstens einem aus der bagage, zugegeben wird. Eigentlich sollte man  allen bei sowas in die taschen langen und ordentlich heraus holen. Aber  im notfall bezahlt es wie immer der steuerzahler. Da kann man sich als  geschädigter eigentlich auch gleich auf die straße stellen und um spenden betteln.  Geht schneller und einfacher. 


T-Drive schrieb:


> Nochmal. Solche Schindeldächer sind Billig - Notlösungen und nicht für 50 - 100 Jahre ausgelegt wie eher Beton- oder Tonziegel.


 Was für eine haltbarkeit von dem zeug, bei euch, angedacht war, ist aber egal. Fakt ist, zu zonen-zeiten mußte hier alles lange halten, weil es kaum ersatz gab. Da machten auch papp-schindeln keine ausnahme! (und sie hielten auch) 





> Klar verhärtet der Harz in den Brettern, aber drin ist er immer noch, oder warum meinst du faulen Harthölzer wie Buche z.B. schneller wenn sie der Witterung oder Nässe die nicht abtrocknen kann ausgesetzt sind ?


 Na, also buche ist feuerholz. Das sollte weder draußen liegen noch nass werden. Nachdem tropenhölzer wohl nicht mehr ganz so inn sind, kann man ja auch eiche nehmen. Mal davon ab, ich untersuche zwar nicht jedes brett intensiv auf harzgallen, aber bei alten brettern laufen die einem auch fast nie über den weg. (schon mal bei neuen brettern geschaut?) Dazu sind harzige bretter schwerer als der rest, was man bei dem alten zeug auch fast nie hat. 





> Und ja, dann hab ich doch echt eine Wehrscheune


 Neue touri-attraktion?


> Die Mauern sind doppelt, aus Kalkbruchsteinen, dazwischen mit Bruchstücken, Geröll und Lehm verfüllt.


 Ok, die bauweise kenne ich nicht. War hierzulande bestimmt auch nicht nötig. Bei uns wurde so gebaut, das es hält, nicht weniger, aber eben auch nicht mehr. Unnötig geld aus zu geben hatte ja auch keiner. 





> 80 cm dick und knapp 4 m hoch, damit man mit dem Heuwagen reinfahren konnte, falls das ein Begriff ist.


 Der witz ist dir nicht gelungen, ich konnte nicht lachen.  Wenn du noch einen pferdewagen brauchst und einen entsprechenden schlitten, wir haben da noch etwas hier herum stehen. (und schon ewig keine pferde mehr dazu) Kann nur nicht garantieren, das beides holzwurm-frei ist. 


> Probier das mal mit Infraschall ....


 Ich mache mich zumindest schonmal in der richtung schlau. Bin ja derzeit nicht der "schlossherr", auch wenn ich jetzt der doofe bin, der`s in ordnung halten "darf".  (das kommt davon, wenn man handwerker ist  )


----------

